# Smiling horse



## Maple Hollow Farm (Dec 22, 2008)

I was looking through my pictures today and found this one of Bob, I was trying to get a good head and neck shot with him teasing the mares through the fence but instead he started chewing at them like a baby and looked at me right as I took the picture and the outcome was just great!!! If anyone would want to play with the pic and edit it a bit go for it!!! A santa hat and snowy background would be appreciated




Thanks!!!






Dont pick on him he looks super dorky in this picture


----------



## _minihorses4ever_ (Dec 22, 2008)

LOL!! You just made my night! You really need to send that one to Equusite!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Dec 22, 2008)

_minihorses4ever_ said:


> LOL!! You just made my night! You really need to send that one to Equusite!






Well I am glad you liked it!!! What is Equusite???


----------



## Teresa (Dec 22, 2008)

The picture is just too cute. You caught it at the perfect time.


----------



## Jill (Dec 23, 2008)

VERY CUTE!!!


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Dec 23, 2008)

LOL That's a great picture and I agree you should submit it to Equusite's picture of the day.





http://www.equusite.com/


----------



## LittleRibbie (Dec 23, 2008)

That is once in a life time kodaK moment!! I love it. That should be one of the choices for the L.B. postcards. Thanks for sharing, Heidi


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks for all of your comments



and I submitted it to the Equusite contest but am waiting to hear if it is chosen or not!


----------



## GOTTACK (Dec 23, 2008)

What a great picture- would put a smile on anyones face.

Lisa


----------



## whitney (Dec 23, 2008)

That is ONE happy BOY!


----------



## ILOVEMYHORSECOMANCHE (Dec 23, 2008)

hahaha that just made my afternoon








i love it<3


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Dec 23, 2008)

I wish I could get him to do this on command so I could use him for an xmas card with snowy backgrounds and a santa hat!!!


----------



## AppyLover2 (Dec 23, 2008)

That is absolutely hilarious!!! Love it!


----------



## ruffian (Dec 23, 2008)

That is hilarious! Say "Cheese"!!


----------



## shelly (Dec 23, 2008)

OMG!!!!! That is just priceless!!!! I bet someone on here can do a photo edit and put a santa hat with snowy background???


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Dec 23, 2008)

shelly said:


> OMG!!!!! That is just priceless!!!! I bet someone on here can do a photo edit and put a santa hat with snowy background???


Thanks I edited it a bit to ask for a photo edit!

Thanks everyone for complimenting my comical lad...isnt Bob just he perfect name for him???


----------



## AppyLover2 (Dec 23, 2008)

It's so darned cute I couldn't resist playing with it. I can't help you with getting him to smile on command but I could help with the Santa hat and some snow.






Here's what he might be smiling about.






Or maybe he's just saying.........






Oops - forgot to add falling snow -


----------



## Leeana (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh that is TO funny !!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Dec 23, 2008)

Donna, those are all so great would you care if i used them for cards and such??? Thanks a bunch!!!


----------



## AppyLover2 (Dec 23, 2008)

You're welcome Melinda. Use them any way you'd like. It was fun playing with them.


----------



## topnotchminis (Dec 23, 2008)

That is so cute, and funny! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ILOVEMYHORSECOMANCHE (Dec 24, 2008)

AppyLover2 said:


> It's so darned cute I couldn't resist playing with it. I can't help you with getting him to smile on command but I could help with the Santa hat and some snow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Donna those are awesome



I love the last one





Merry Christmas!


----------



## SampleMM (Dec 24, 2008)

What a neat photo!


----------

